

Post random censored sentences on your site - cool-RR
http://irrepressible.info/

======
buugs
Really slow website for me.

Edit: so here is a site using it and the script that is used [http://andrew-
jones.com/2009/06/19/irrepressible-widget-from...](http://andrew-
jones.com/2009/06/19/irrepressible-widget-from-amnesty-international/)

When you click on the widget you just get taken to the welcome page and it
shows what site it is from and who censored it (not really easily seen I think
it should be the center of interest).

Script itself:

    
    
       <script type="text/javascript">
       var irr_lang = 'en';
       </script>
       <script src="http://fragments.irrepressible.info/js/fragment-180.js" type="text/javascript">
       </script>
    

and an opendir of their fragments:
<http://fragments.irrepressible.info/data/current/>

Interesting but I don't see it being much use only posting fragments rather
than the whole thing.

------
selven
Given how slow the site is, can anyone please give some examples of its
output? Is it meaningful sentences, "the man walked his dog in the park" type
sentences that even things that everyone wants to censor would have or
something else entirely?

------
wgj
I thought this would be some distributed way to reassemble texts, but actually
it's just an awareness campaign?

------
adrinavarro
They should use Cloudfront, S3 or at least a decent web server with some
decent bandwith. Slow as...

~~~
styrmis
My first thought was that they're being DOSed. I would presume a campaign like
that gets plenty of unwanted traffic from those who'd rather keep those
messages suppressed, even if they're only fragments.

------
chrischen
This is great. I've always wanted a way to one-up censorship. Let's see them
censor the whole web.

